# Tv Licence direct debit cancellation



## frankieh (11 Jan 2014)

I had direct debit on to pay my TV licence fees since 2008 (monthly). 

I'm in a rented accommodation and moved several times always moving the TV licence with me. 

I moved again in December 2013 and sold the tv. Also the new house doesn't have functioning dish and I don't have saorview box or sky so I decided to write to the TV licence office to inform them about the direct debit cancellation and therefore cancellation of my TV licence (wrote the same letter to the bank).

 They came back to me saying that I have to pay €108 euros. They also said that I received a renewal notice (I didn't) and I could have cancelled it then. 

To be honest I tried to explain nicely that I moved and I don't have TV in the new house. I even told them that they can send their inspector to both houses to check they still want money. I don't want to pay for something I'm not using. 

Can they prosecute me for it?


----------



## rob oyle (11 Jan 2014)

In theory they may be able to but they won't and if you cancel the direct debit (by writing to your bank) I would imagine that will be the end of it (althought you may receive automated reminders/updates periodically).


----------



## vandriver (11 Jan 2014)

You pay in arrears for the tv license issued.You used the tv license for a few months, so owe an post the full years fee. There is no facility to obtain a refund for an unused portion of a year's license. So you owe the remainder, whether you have a tv or not


----------



## TippGal (12 Jan 2014)

I had the same issue last year and I was told basically that when you pay direct debit on the renewal its on the basis of 12 months. I had moved to a house where there was already a tv licence so cancelled mine but when i had to take one out again, I had to backpay


----------



## vandriver (12 Jan 2014)

Basically, an post is lending you the price of the license, which you pay back interest free over the year. You are not renting a license by the month.


----------



## frankieh (12 Jan 2014)

Oh I do understand that. However they are saying that they send me a reminder of renewal but I haven't received it. I would cancel the monthly direct debits have I know it was up for renewal. I signed the direct debit form in 2008!So I didn't know that the year was renewed. I have quite many direct debits on the account as every company wants you to set up one. It's actually ridiculous. I have 2 bank accounts because of that! I don't want to have direct debits on my main account!  To be honest I won't be taking TV licence again in the new future. I'm not watching a TV at all for 3 years now. I was still paying as we had TV in the living room( sharing accommodation with other ppl) Thank you for replies..


----------



## Crugers (13 Jan 2014)

Unfortunately you will be back paying for the right to view, this time next year,
see http://www.thejournal.ie/broadcast-charge-tv-1054947-Aug2013/


----------

